# New Forum "Ask Trading Places International"



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2007)

Pleased to announce the latest new forum on the TUGBBS:

Ask Trading Places International (TPI)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=50

Building on a very long term relationship with TUG, We welcome TPI to the BBS and are happy to have them staff this forum to answer questions from TUG members!


----------



## Mimi (Jun 15, 2007)

*Awesome! We have the best results with Trading Places! *


----------

